# Points event #2



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

This was 2 months ago, but they just got the results put up:
http://www.scr-scca.com/Autocross/ICEPALACE.htm

They made a few mistakes, like putting the STX guys in with the STS people, so basically the WRX in first and the celica in fifth were in their own class. I ended up getting third, and 25th out of 77 overall. But now I have my AGX's and my pulley, and a 20lb weight reduction (not so much beer for me any more), so I'm excited to see what's going to happen this saturday, our next points event.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Looks like you're doing good aginst the competition. One question, did you start autocrossing with a stock suspension or was it already modded? I ask because I have a stock suspension(besides strut bar, but that doesn't count) and I'm really far behind the competition. Granted, I've only been to seven events, and I'm not last in standings anymore, but I'm still a good 5-10 seconds slower than the fastest guys in sts.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

All I've had is the strut bar and eibach springs on stock struts. I've finally got the AGX's though, so I hope to improve a lot on saturday, our next points event. This is only going to be my 6th event too!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

*YEA!!!!!!!!*

Damn, I took 5th out of 77 in overall times! Man, I'm slowly getting to the top!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: YEA!!!!!!!!*



Eric said:


> *Damn, I took 5th out of 77 in overall times! Man I slowly getting to the top! *


You'll get there eventually, but that little civic hatch is going to be hard to beat. Hey, you get another chance Sunday though. I expect to move up a little in the field with the new struts and pully and the lack of carpet and sound deadening material. The only thing I have to worry about now is Tim since he just got some new struts and springs for the SVT.......this Saturday should be very interesting.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2002)

*Ready!*

Well I will find out on Saturday for sure. I got a set of Falken's Azenis Sports (205 50VR15's) on the rear now......I fiqure with the V700's up front, I *should* really be able to get on it now and have much better grip in the rear. We'll find out about the rear brakes effectiveness as well on Saturday. By the way, I mounted the Azenis's on the front just to see how good of a tire they are and let me tell you....these tires have impressed the hell out of me. Can't wait to put them to the test.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*NICE*

Glad to hear that you guys are doing good! I have been struggling with some clutch problems that really kicked my arse at the last few events. I just installed the JWT stage 2 clutch this week and did an advanced driving school on Sat. MAN was I doing a lot of things wrong. It's been real tough though I have been changing soo many things that I have to learn the car every time I drive it! First it was the GC/AGX setup, then it was a new alignment on that setup without a FSTB. Word to the wise, the Azenis go pretty quick, last a season at most. Unless you leave them on the rear the entire time. 

FWIW I am getting a set of NX wheels that I plan on putting a set of Hoosier's on, or maybe victoracer's. SHould be pretty soon. 

Oh and how was yesterday?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: NICE*



wes said:


> *
> Oh and how was yesterday? *


Yet Again I got all burnt to shit. I'm in pain right now. I guess I got 4th out of 10 in STS and probably was in the top third of about 88 people. It was a VERY fast course, made for the higher hp cars. They said they'd have the results posted asap, so you can see what I'm talking about there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

Yea, that course was made for the Miata's and RX-7's. Our 1.6's were no match for the larger displacement cars with even ok drivers. I got beat by people I normally beat that have the larger motors. But it was still lots of fun. I still took SM class due to me being the only car in the class (lol) . The Azenis's were great! Those tires really stick. I'll still testing them out but so far so good. I also run them in the rear full time so wear *should not* be to much of an issue.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Eric said:


> *Yea, that course was made for the Miata's and RX-7's. Our 1.6's were no match for the larger displacement cars with even ok drivers. I got beat by people I normally beat that have the larger motors. But it was still lots of fun. I still took SM class due to me being the only car in the class (lol) . The Azenis's were great! Those tires really stick. I'll still testing them out but so far so good. I also run them in the rear full time so wear *should not* be to much of an issue. *


So you don't have anything to say about the brakes then? Weren't we pretty close together for this event? Like the closest we've been all season. I got a 52.820 or something, maybe an 52.828. I REALLY need to get some new sway bars in before we go back there next month, that understeer on the shitty nitto's was killing me, oh yeah, and the fact that Tim in his SVT had over 100hp advantage on me. Although I think his final time with the cone was a 51.9xx so we are still pretty close too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

Adam said:


> *
> 
> So you don't have anything to say about the brakes then? Weren't we pretty close together for this event? Like the closest we've been all season. I got a 52.820 or something, maybe an 52.828. I REALLY need to get some new sway bars in before we go back there next month, that understeer on the shitty nitto's was killing me, oh yeah, and the fact that Tim in his SVT had over 100hp advantage on me. Although I think his final time with the cone was a 51.9xx so we are still pretty close too. *


FEAR the SVT Contour!  

-neal

edit: is the tim you are referring to Tim Kirk?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

bada$$nisssan said:


> *
> 
> FEAR the SVT Contour!
> 
> ...


No, Tim Stawski. He's on the list of STS people in the link I supplied up top.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

whoops...my bad 

-neal


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

Adam,
Yea, we were closer to each other times at this event. My best was a 52.665. As far as the brakes are concerned they did help out but with only 3 runs (one of which was a kinda of test run), didn't really allow me to really see what they good do. My second run, (the run 3 cones jumped out at me, lol), I did left foot brake just to try it out. I think I ran faster but I couldn't confrim that.


----------

